# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  هنا تقبل التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة صعود الزعيم للمجموعات

## مريخابي صميم

*مليار مبروك الأحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*مبرووووووووووووك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## المريود

*الف الف مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*ملياااااااااار مبرووووك  يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك للزعيم وللصفوة 
ومزيد من الانتصارات
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*ما انجزه المريخ حتى الآن ورغم التعقيدات الاداريه والنقص الحاد في لاعبيه المتاحين وسوء الاعداد وعدم جاهزية الملعب ، فهذا يسمى (ترويض المستحيل) ومن اجل هذه الروح نعشق هذا الكائن الجميل (المريخ)💓💛
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات لفرسان مريخ السعد

تاهل بطعم البطولة 

*

----------


## محمد الفاتح عمر عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي صميم
					

مليار مبروك الأحمر الوهاج



ألف ألف مبروك للزعيم ودي مكانته الأصلية
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبروووك
*

----------

